# Java DB (Derby) Size



## vogella (26. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine "kleine" Java DB aufgesetzt, nur Texteinträge und ca. 1000 Einträge in den Tabellen.  Als ich letztens die Foldersize überprüft habe, war ich überrascht, daß die DB inzwischen 14 MB groß ist. Das Log Verzeichnis beträgt "nur" ein MB und die DB (Verzeichnis seg0) ist 13 MB groß. 

Ich sehe sehr viele .dat Dateien teilweise vom 31.01 bis heute. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich nachlesen kann, wie diese Files verwaltet  / erzeugt werden? 

Ich bin die IBM Derby Beschreibungen unter http://www-130.ibm.com/developerworks/ durchgegangen habe aber dort nichts bzgl. der DB Verwaltung gefunden.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2007)

Also die Derby DB ist so weit ich weis von apache. Hast du hier schon mal nachgesehen?


----------



## HoaX (27. Apr 2007)

derby stammt von cloudscape ab, welche von ibm entwickelt wird/wurde


----------



## AlArenal (27. Apr 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> derby stammt von cloudscape ab, welche von ibm entwickelt wird/wurde



Java DB ist das umgetaufte Apache Derby, das das von IBM für die Community gesponsorte Cloudscape ist, welches selbst nicht von IBM entwickelt, sondern vor Jahren mal aufgekauft wurde.


----------



## André Uhres (27. Apr 2007)

Ehe die eigentliche Frage in der Ferne verschwindet, sei sie hier nochmal hervorgeholt:


			
				vogella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. (Verzeichnis seg0) ist 13 MB groß.
> Ich sehe sehr viele .dat Dateien teilweise vom 31.01 bis heute.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich nachlesen kann, wie diese Files verwaltet  / erzeugt werden?..


----------



## vogella (27. Apr 2007)

Danke André.


----------



## vogella (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

insbesondere wäre intessant wie ich herausfinden kann, welche Files aktuell verwendet werden. Ich glaube durch Kopieren des db Folders sind einige Files zu viel da.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## André Uhres (4. Mai 2007)

Eine etwas unsaubere und zeitaufwendige Methode: die "verdächtigen" Dateien erstmal woanders hin verschieben. Danach gründlich durchtesten! Wenn's dann noch geht, dann waren sie zuviel.


----------



## vogella (4. Mai 2007)

Danke Andrè, allerdings sind das 305 Files. Da würde ich lieber nachlesen, wie man das im allgemeinen herausfindet.

[EDIT] Außerdem halte ich es für riskant einfach Files zu verschieben, ohne zu wissen, was ich mache


----------



## Gast (14. Mai 2007)

auf der apache derby seite gibts da artikel zu


----------



## vogella (17. Mai 2007)

Da hatte ich schon gesucht, ohne die gesuchte Information zu finden. Hast Du einen konkreteren Hinweis?


----------



## Gast (30. Mai 2007)

Ich habe derby auch mal angetestet und bekomme auch hunderte von *.dat-Dateien. Weiß Jemand nun, was die beinhalten?

Gruß


----------



## vogella (20. Aug 2007)

Hallo, 

habe inzwischen das folgende gefunden, funktioniert sehr gut. 

..... option is to use DerbyDiskSpaceDiag.java attached to the 
following Jira:
https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/DERBY-2549

Wenn man nur an der Größe der einzelen Tabellen interessiert ist, kann man auch per SQL zugreifen:

select tablename,
(select sum(numallocatedpages*pagesize) from new
org.apache.derby.diag.SpaceTable('SCHEMA_NAME',t.tablename) x),
 (select sum(estimspacesaving) from new
org.apache.derby.diag.SpaceTable('SCHEMA_NAME',t.tablename) x) from SYS.SYSTABLES t

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

